# Max Chuck Size



## UncleD (Sep 29, 2016)

I recently bought a 10" x 22" G0752 lathe at the Grizzly tent sale. The only thing missing was the 4-jaw chuck. New ones come with 6-1/2" chucks. I was wondering, what would be the max chuck size that would fit on this lathe, and would it be reasonable to buy something along the lines of an 8" being as I have to buy one anyway? Is it possible to mount an 8" chuck on this lathe?

Thanks!


----------



## mikey (Sep 29, 2016)

I've always agreed with Logan's reasoning: http://www.lathe.com/faq/#_Toc95180284

*Question 2.13:*
_"Logan supplied a 5” 3-jaw chuck and a 6” 4-jaw chuck for their 10” lathes.  Logan supplied a 6” 3-jaw chuck and a 6” 4-jaw chuck for their 11” lathes.  Larger chucks were available, but they are impractical on these lathes because the jaws would hit the bed when the chucks were opened.  Larger chucks are also heavier, so they put a strain on the spindle and spindle bearings.  In general, use the smallest possible quality chuck for the job."_

I have an 11" Emco lathe and have two 6", 4-jaw chucks for it. So far, I haven't worked on anything that required a bigger chuck.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 29, 2016)

I have the 602 which is the non VFD version of the 10 x 22. Grizzly sells the back plates for their chuck which can be adapted to other chucks easily enough.  It is reasonably priced and comes prethreaded for the 1-3/4-8 spindle thread and has the threaded holes for the locks for the chuck to avoid spinoff in reverse.

I agree with Mike's assessment of going to a larger chuck.   Also the 752 is limited in torque so turning anything that requires an 8" chuck to mount is going to be problematic anyway.

Having some issues with the jaw grind of the Grizzly 4 jaw, I can't recommend you buy their chuck though.


----------



## UncleD (Sep 29, 2016)

Sounds like I'm best off sticking with the 6". Thanks guys!


----------

